
Google Reader updates and loses a bunch of data - brett
http://groups.google.com/group/Google-Labs-Reader/browse_thread/thread/f2143760857b0b6b
======
benhoyt
Where did it "loose" this data? Sorry, couldn't help myself. :-)

~~~
brett
Damn, that makes me feel retarded. I don't think I'd want you to _help
yourself_ on that one - it deserved to be pointed out.

I edited the title.

